# You find a bug in your salad...



## I Are Baboon (Nov 19, 2004)

So what do you do?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 19, 2004)

eat it   Protein Bonus


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 19, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> eat it   Protein Bonus



You posted before my poll was up!    




Anyway, we (wife and I) had a bag of pre-mixed store salad tonight and there was small moth size bug in it.  I ate the salad anyway.    It kind of grossed out the wife though.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2004)

You have a salad tonight?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 19, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> You have a salad tonight?



It was smothered in ground turkey.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 19, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> You posted before my poll was up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry 

Just rinse off the salad mix and it's all good


----------



## PreMier (Nov 19, 2004)

Pick out the bug, and eat it.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

Depends on the bug! 
My girlfriend found a cockroach, a big one, in her dim sum once!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 19, 2004)

I found the upper part of a moth body in my Olive Garden to go salad before.

At first thought it was part of the dressing, but upon farther inspection discovered antenna and a head.....it went in the trash and Olive Garden got a phone call.  Got free salad for the next time.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 19, 2004)

Bug parts are in your peanut butter.  Bug parts are in your whey powder.  Bugs get into everything.  Why waste a good salad because one tanacious little critter tried to get an extra bite.  Hell they don't even eat much anyway.  I say evict the squater and chow down.


----------



## musclepump (Nov 19, 2004)

Eat the bug!


----------



## vanity (Nov 19, 2004)

This post reminded me of "The Metamorphosis "
By Franz Kafka.

It's a story about a man who wakes up one day and finds out he's turned into a roach.

I don't mind bugs as long as they are not bigger than I am.


----------



## rantheman (Nov 19, 2004)

its probably safer to eat than some of my old girlfriends  ....LOL


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Nov 20, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Bug parts are in your peanut butter.  Bug parts are in your whey powder.  Bugs get into everything.  Why waste a good salad because one tanacious little critter tried to get an extra bite.  Hell they don't even eat much anyway.  I say evict the squater and chow down.



yeah but if I don't see it, it's ok.


----------



## Jill (Nov 20, 2004)

I found a grasshopper in my stalk of celery once.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 20, 2004)

was it dipped in choc?


----------



## klmclean (Nov 20, 2004)

I had a moth in my caesar salad at the Keg restauraunt one time, I was totally horrified. I was about to put it in my mouth and at the last minute I looked closely at it and I saw two antenas sticking out. YUCK! I didn't even get a free meal. They just asked me if I wanted another salad and I was like, "No, I don't think so". Like I'm going to want more salad after that  I'm always extra cautious now when eating salad. I've even had broken glass in a salad at a restauraunt, NICE!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 21, 2004)

Oddly enough -  If I made the salad at home, I would probably just pick out the bug and eat the salad (unless it was a cockroach :shaker: - then it would go in the bin)... But, if the salad came from a resturant and there was a bug in it then it would go straight into the bin and the resturant would get a complaint...


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 25, 2004)

Don't be a pussy.  Just take the bug off and eat the salad.


----------



## Randy (Nov 25, 2004)

Was that Vanity I seen up there....Where the hell you been brotha?
I was thinkin you don't luv us anymore  

Oh and I would eat the bug and throw away the salad


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

Honestly if I'm really hungry, I pick out the bug, look for other bugs and if it's all clear, keep eating. However, if I'm really hungry I doubt that a salad is all i have in front of me. The bug would be a minor detail.

 i was gonna go on fear factor, so pffft. i ain't 'fraid of no bug!


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i was gonna go on fear factor, so pffft. i ain't 'fraid of no bug!


 
So what happened?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> So what happened?


 i guess they didn't like me. Imagine? hahhahaha! I must have not been neurotic enough for their standards. Never heard back from them.


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2004)

I suppose it would be like a job GG... You just have to keep bugging them.
Hey... did I say bug?  

I've been watching a lot of Fear Factor in the last few weeks..  Man some really sick stuff they have to eat.  One time it was a bull pecker  and then a sheep pecker, then the other time it was bull eyes, fish eyes, and sheep eyes,   then a really bad one was when they had a huge plate of ground cheese that was full of maggots .  It was hillarious to see the people after each bite dry heave  .


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I suppose it would be like a job GG... You just have to keep bugging them.
> Hey... did I say bug?
> 
> I've been watching a lot of Fear Factor in the last few weeks.. Man some really sick stuff they have to eat. One time it was a bull pecker  and then a sheep pecker, then the other time it was bull eyes, fish eyes, and sheep eyes, then a really bad one was when they had a huge plate of ground cheese that was full of maggots . It was hillarious to see the people after each bite dry heave  .


 Did you see the one where they put dead rats in a blender??? YOU COULD SEE THE RATS' HAIRS in the "shake" they had to drink. Even I was dry heaving just watching that! 

 I'd only really want to do it for the physical challenges, the cuisine, eh... part of the game, so I'd do it. Thing is, they know all the potential lawsuits that could arise from constestants eating things that could be hazardous to their health, so if they give you one of these things to eat, you pretty much know it's OK to do so, it's just a matter of getting over the mental gross-out factor.


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2004)

Ewwwwwwwieeeeeeee...  Now I think the rat in blender would take me out of the game..
   None of their stunts scare me, its just the eating thing that I have a problem with.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 1, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Ewwwwwwwieeeeeeee...  Now I think the rat in blender would take me out of the game..
> None of their stunts scare me, its just the eating thing that I have a problem with.


  I have always wondered. How come no one falls sick and dies from eating/drinking all that crap?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 1, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I have always wondered. How come no one falls sick and dies from eating/drinking all that crap?


 Beacause it's ok to eat. Just gross. It's a mental thing.


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2004)

I would hate to have the one that says that garbage is ok to eat, decide what is best for me to eat    

And some think a body building diet sucks  





			
				GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Beacause it's ok to eat. Just gross. It's a mental thing.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Beacause it's ok to eat. Just gross. It's a mental thing.


How is it ok to eat uncooked food (esp meat)?    What makes it safe to eat a rat raw?


----------



## hu1k (Dec 1, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> How is it ok to eat uncooked food (esp meat)?  What makes it safe to eat a rat raw?


It all depends how long it's been dead.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Honestly if I'm really hungry, I pick out the bug, look for other bugs and if it's all clear, keep eating. However, if I'm really hungry I doubt that a salad is all i have in front of me. The bug would be a minor detail.
> 
> i was gonna go on fear factor, so pffft. i ain't 'fraid of no bug!



That's my girl!


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 1, 2004)

Bugs=Protein


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2004)

If it's a fly that flew in.........  option 1
If it's a live roach........ throw up and throw it out!
If it's a dead Roach ...........  kill the cook!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 2, 2004)

hu1k said:
			
		

> It all depends how long it's been dead.


So if an animal is not dead for long, it is ok to eat raw????? 
I dont think they slaughter animals backstage and bring the parts on stage to be consumed.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

Worms: 
http://www.nbc.com/nbc/Fear_Factor/stunts/stunt_martinis.shtml

 Beetles: 
http://www.nbc.com/nbc/Fear_Factor/stunts/stunt_beetles.shtml

 Sheep's Eyes: 
http://www.nbc.com/nbc/Fear_Factor/stunts/stunt_sheepeyes.shtml

 Pig Uterus: (yes, pig uterus)
http://www.nbc.com/nbc/Fear_Factor/stunts/stunt_212_uterus.shtml

 USDA Approved Pig Rectum:
http://www.nbc.com/nbc/Fear_Factor/stunts/stunt_205_pigrectum.shtml


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2004)

Interesting info GG.. While those articles do enforce that they are most likely safe to eat... I don't think I will running out to try to test the theory any time soon


----------



## Illusion (Dec 2, 2004)

I enjoy threads like this...  Easy answer: Eat it all...  Must be my Creek heritage, but when it comes to food, damn near nothing I wont eat... If its good for me that is, I could easily win fear factor


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 2, 2004)

EEEEYAAAAGHHHH!!!!!!

Thanks for the links GG. Looks like not all items are consumed raw. Now i am off to barf!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> EEEEYAAAAGHHHH!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the links GG. Looks like not all items are consumed raw. Now i am off to barf!


 I'm telling you, it's a mental thing. Like walking on hot coal.


----------



## hu1k (Dec 2, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> So if an animal is not dead for long, it is ok to eat raw?????
> I dont think they slaughter animals backstage and bring the parts on stage to be consumed.


Yep, you want to careful with pork but everything else is fine (including rodents, haha).


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2004)

Anyone remember the movie Papillon ,he ate cock roaches or whatever he could to survive in prison...  That was a kewl movie.. (classic).


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 2, 2004)

If it's a salad I throw it out.  If it's a pizaa...Well that's a completely different story.


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'm telling you, it's a mental thing. Like walking on hot coal.




I'm not gonna do that either!


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> If it's a salad I throw it out. If it's a pizaa...Well that's a completely different story.


----------



## WilliamB (Dec 3, 2004)

I would bring the sald back to practically the cashier that sold it to me and ask for a new bag of foliage that had been treated with incecticide before the moth landed on the leaf.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Anyone remember the movie Papillon ,he ate *cock* roaches or whatever he could to survive in prison...  That was a kewl movie.. (classic).


 Heheheheh. 

 you said 'cock'


----------



## Randy (Dec 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Heheheheh.
> 
> 
> you said 'cock'


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

>


 awww. come on. hahahahahahahahha!


----------

